

Dropbox Closes $250M round, $10B Valuation - dsk139
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/17/dropbox-closes-250m-round-at-10b-valuation-wsj-says/

======
benologist
It must sting working at Techcrunch at this stage when even a TC, YC, etc
favorite would rather release their news somewhere else.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7078760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7078760)

[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230346500...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303465004579327001976757542)

